
Chocolate.com : A start-up innovates in an unexpected field - pius
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11058598
======
wrinkles
Chocolate.com is not the website domain name, it is www.tcho.com.

------
mixmax
Actually there is often room for innovation and improvement in areas you don't
expect. I have looked at the yachting industry, and they basically do things
the same way they have done them for 100 years. Lots of room for small nimble
players. There are probably many industries like that.

Maybe it's worth stepping outside the world of high-tech and applying some of
the ideas, methods and innovation from this area to other products.

------
aneesh
Reminds me of a similar concept in the wine industry recently where some
academic used statistical tools to predict which wines would be best.

I'd be interested to see if one could actually taste the difference between
tcho's and Hershey's chocolate.

~~~
browser411
intrigued, i bought a bunch of their beta bars and sent them some friends as
presents. even those who don't care much for dark chocolate really like the
bar. i'm pretty sure you'd be able to tell the difference btw hershey's and
tcho. it's cool b/c i could taste a lot of different "flavors" like
grapefruit. i am biased b/c i'm a bit of a food geek...

------
paul9290
WoW a Starbucks should buy this and create small boutiques where you get to
see various chocolates being made and have chocolate like wine tasting
sessions. Heck throw the wine in!

Maybe that's where dude is going with this Tcho; create retail stores. Great
idea! Im hungry now!

------
lkozma
I guess it's hard to sell a new brand of chocolate these days, so one has to
come up with some innovative marketing, like making up some story about "using
satellites to help cocoa farmers" and similar. Sorry for being cynical but I
call bullshit on this one.

